# Bé không chịu  ngủ, mẹ phải làm sao?



## Chin Chin (7/3/19)

Ngủ là bản năng tự nhiên và cần thiết ở trẻ sơ sinh trong quá trình hình thành và phát triển. Tuy nhiên tình trạng trẻ sơ sinh không chịu ngủ vẫn thường xuyên xảy ra ở nhiều gia đình. Điều này khiến cho các ông bố bà mẹ lo lắng và vất vả hơn nhiều với các thiên thần nhỏ của mình. Do vậy, bố mẹ cần phải giúp đỡ và dạy dỗ con ngủ đúng giờ giấc ngay từ ban đầu. Những em bé được nghỉ ngơi tốt, nhờ ngủ và thức đúng giờ, thường sẽ dễ chăm sóc hơn và lớn nhanh hơn. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu nguyên nhân khiến bé không chịu ngủ và giải pháp khác phục qua bài viết này nhé, Bé không chịu ngủ, mẹ phải làm sao?






Bé không chịu ngủ, mẹ phải làm sao?​

*Nguyên nhân khiến trẻ không chịu ngủ*

Thông thường giấc ngủ của các bé sẽ bị ảnh hưởng bởi rất nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau. Các yếu tố này đôi khi bố mẹ không chú ý đến nhưng nó sẽ là nguyên nhân ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của trẻ.

Trong thời gian mang thai nếu các mẹ ngủ ít cũng sẽ có liên quan đến hiện tượng trẻ sơ sinh ít ngủ sau khi chào đời. Khi mẹ luôn hoạt động, em bé trong bụng cũng sẽ bị kích thích hoặc tỉnh giấc. Sau khi sinh, trẻ có xu hướng không thích ngủ hoặc rất khó để đi vào giấc ngủ. Vì thế các mẹ nên chú ý ngủ đủ giấc để hình thành thói quen cho trẻ ngay từ trong bụng mẹ nhé.
Với các bé sơ sinh còn quá nhỏ, mẹ cần phải đảm bảo chế độ cho con bú đầy đủ, môi trường và mọi sinh hoạt hằng ngày đúng mức, nếu không cũng có thể làm trẻ khó ngủ và quấy khóc thường xuyên.
Nhiệt độ trong phòng phải thông thoáng. Mẹ không nên quấn khăn cho bé quá chặt và nóng vì thân nhiệt trẻ sơ sinh thường cao hơn người bình thường. Nếu cơ thể trẻ nóng bức sẽ gây ra tình trạng trẻ không chịu ngủ yên giấc hoặc hầm bí quá sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng rom sảy ở trẻ nhỏ.
Thường xuyên ôm trẻ ngủ sẽ dễ làm trẻ ngủ không sâu. Sau khi tỉnh dậy cả mẹ và bé thường uể oải, ảnh hưởng chất lượng giấc ngủ. Cơ thể cũng không được thư giãn, tứ chi bị hạn chế hoạt động.
Nên cung cấp nước đầy đủ cho bé, đặc biệt là thời tiết mùa hè. Mẹ nên cho bé uống một chút nước khi ngủ, với bé dưới 6 tháng tuổi thì chỉ nên cho bú sữa.
Mẹ cần cho bé ăn dặm hoặc bú thường xuyên. Đảm bảo rằng trẻ không bị đói vì đây là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ hay tỉnh giấc. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng nên lưu ý cho bé bú quá no bé cũng sẽ bị bị trớ hoặc cảm thấy khó tiêu hóa khi ngủ.
Những chiếc răng mọc lên làm trẻ cảm thấy đau, ngứa ngáy, khó chịu. Do đó, trẻ sẽ ngủ ngắn hơn, ngủ ít hơn. Một số trẻ còn bị sốt, đau bụng, rối loạn tiêu hóa hoặc sốt phát ban.
Bé đã bị “quá giấc”: Ba mẹ đừng bao giờ bỏ qua dấu hiệu buồn ngủ của con mình ví dụ như dụi mắt, ngáp, lim dim,…Khi bé đã quá buồn ngủ nhưng không được dỗ ngủ, bé sẽ chuyển sang trạng thái tỉnh táo hoàn toàn và điều này sẽ gây khó khăn cho ba mẹ khi muốn dỗ bé ngủ lại.
Đồng thời các trường hợp như: nhiệt độ phòng, nệm,  tã bị ướt hay âm thanh ồn ào sẽ dễ khiến các bé tỉnh giấc, và quấy khóc






Bé không chịu ngủ, mẹ phải làm sao?​
*Cách khắc phục giúp bé ngủ ngon hơn*

Cho bé đi ngủ ngay khi có đấu hiệu buồn ngủ. Theo bộ y tế khuyến cáo, đối với trẻ sơ sinh từ 1-6 tháng tuổi, thời gian ngủ đêm phải đáp ứng từ 8-9 tiếng.Ban ngày trẻ cần ngủ khoảng 8 tiếng mới đảm bảo sức khỏe.
Trước khi ngủ, mẹ có thể thực hiện các động tác massage nhẹ nhàng để bé dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn.
Tắt bớt đèn, giảm bớt tiếng ồn, thay tã và cho bé bú no khi chuẩn bị đi ngủ.
Tránh kích thích bé quá mức trước khi ngủ, hạn chế không để trẻ khóc nhiều hoặc cười nhiều. Vì điều này sẽ này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của trẻ nhỏ.
Không gây áp lực tâm lý cho trẻ như la mắng, dọa nạt….Nếu trẻ “tè dầm”, thì mẹ cần nhẹ nhàng lau dọn và thay tã mới cho bé.
Thân nhiệt của trẻ sơ sinh thường cao hơn người lớn cho nên, vào mùa hè mẹ chỉ cần đắp một chiếc chăn mỏng ngang bụng con, còn mùa đông thì mẹ có thể ủ ấm cho con hơn một chút, nhưng đừng ấm quá nhé, vì khi cảm thấy nóng bức bé cũng có thể khó ngủ đây. Đồng thời, nhiệt độ phòng của trẻ sơ sinh cần được duy trì từ 26-28oC cả những ngày nắng nóng hay trời lạnh giá.
Chuẩn bị các sản phẩm nệm, ga, gối có chất liệu thoáng mát sẽ giúp trẻ dễ chịu và thoải mái hơn khi ngủ.
Vệ sinh thân thể bé hàng ngày, cơ thể sạch sẽ thì bé mới có thể ngủ ngon được. Thường xuyên kiểm tra và thay tã cho bé
Khuyến cáo: Nếu như trẻ vẫn tiếp tục quấy khóc trong nhiều đêm hoặc khóc dữ dội hơn và ngủ ít đi, mẹ nên đưa trẻ đến bệnh viện để kiểm tra xem trẻ có gặp phải tình trạng nghiêm trọng nào hay không nhé

_*Hy vọng qua bài viết này sẽ giúp cho các mẹ có thêm kinh nghiệm chăm sóc tốt nhất cho giấc ngủ đầu đời của con yêu mình nhé !!*_

*Thegioinem.com*​


----------



## TranTam (7/3/19)

Cám ơn thegioinem đã chia sẽ bài viết ạ. Con mình cũng rất hay khóc và không chịu ngủ.


----------



## Chin Chin (7/3/19)

TranTam nói:


> Cám ơn thegioinem đã chia sẽ bài viết ạ. Con mình cũng rất hay khóc và không chịu ngủ.


Bạn có thể vào trang thegioinem.com để biết thêm những bài viết hữu ích cũng như tham khảo các loại nệm thích hợp cho gia định a. Cám ơn bạn.


----------

